# method of taking bbt



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I just bought an ear thermometer (yesterday) and have since read that this is not accurate enough for charting and have been told to do it vaginally or rectally.  So can you please tell me which way you took your temperature, and how successful did you find it?


----------



## maybee (May 19, 2011)

Hi

I use a normal digital mouth thermometer. Think the digital ones are better as they give a more precise reading.


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

I used a digital BBT thermometer, and took my temperature in my mouth.  Always seemed very accurate and got very clear thermal shift.  They are fairly cheap, about £5 from amazon, may be cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

I got a digital BBT on online for about £4 but I have since seen them in Home Bargains for about £2! I'm doing it rectally   but have only started this week.


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I only started a week ago.  I'm using a digital ear thermometer at the moment and my temperature is really all over the place, ranging from 36.9 to 38.3 - it looks terrible on the chart!  So now I don't trust the thermometer that cost £15 from Lloyds chemist and Ive bought one for £3.99 of t'internet.  Will be interested to see how they compare.


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

I've only done 3 days so far and there is little change 36.88, 36.92 and 36.79 so I am waiting to see what happens later in my cycle


----------

